# Is it just me or do people on the meshuggah forum seem really negative?



## Wolfster (Jun 7, 2008)

This may seem a tad bitchy and what not, but im not trying to draw comparisons and say sevenstring.org is better etc, neither am i slating the meshuggah forum. But in my experience when ive posted new music up or links people on that forum have been nothing but arseholes and been totally negative. I mean if your not going to say something productive why bother saying anything at all. 
Is it just me or have other people experienced this?


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

You have to understand, over there its going to be a high quantity of people who view Meshuggah as their favourite band, and some will expect nothing but Meshuggah clones. 

Over here, you have people listening to pretty much anything, as this place isn't limited to fans of a certain band, so there are likely to more people like your music than dont. Also, most people on here are pretty laid back and if they don't like your music, they'll just look at another thread.


----------



## Wolfster (Jun 7, 2008)

Well thats interesting because some of the guys always seem to call stuff i post really derivative and just copying meshuggah sikth dillinger etc. so it cant be that they are just expecting to hear meshuggah clones. dont get it


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, but they still worship the bands which clone Meshuggah , because its not a clone, they wont like it, hell they'd probably say my stuff copies Meshuggah and its nowhere near, yet if I became the next Coprofago they'd be all over it.

At the end of the day though, I wouldn't worry about it, its only one forum, about 3 or 4 people on it at that. The Meshuggah forum is one of the slowest moving forums too, used to be pretty vibrant over there but thats about 5 years ago.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 7, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> You have to understand, over there its going to be a high quantity of people who view Meshuggah as their favourite band, and some will expect nothing but Meshuggah clones.
> 
> Over here, you have people listening to pretty much anything, as this place isn't limited to fans of a certain band, so there are likely to more people like your music than dont. Also, most people on here are pretty laid back and if they don't like your music, they'll just look at another thread.



Exactly.

Plus, I've found the general attitude of this board to be welcoming and friendly. This is a reflection of the owner and moderators - well done, guys!

I'm still looking for a drumming forum with this kind of quality...


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

I have nothing good to say about this thread, and my morning coffee is half empty.  Screw you all!


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> This thread's stupid, and my morning coffee is half empty.  Screw you all!



You're half empty


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

[action=Chris]is actually drinking tea, and the glass is almost full![/action]


----------



## technomancer (Jun 7, 2008)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]is actually drinking tea, and the glass is almost full![/action]



There's your problem, go get some coffee


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

I gave up coffee for lent two years ago and have had maybe 10 cups total since then.  Coffee makes me want to smoke. ;(

[action=Chris]has ruined this thread[/action]


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Take it to off topic


----------



## GuitarG2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah, the Meshuggah forum is really negative. Most of them just bitch constantly about how crap they think Meshuggah are nowadays. In fact, half of the posts don't make any sense. When you try and post, I find you have no idea what the hell other people are on about. What's the general consensus? WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!!!!!???!?!???!? 

OK, rant over.


----------



## Wolfster (Jun 7, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Plus, I've found the general attitude of this board to be welcoming and friendly.



As have I, and now i appreciate it more. If you check the meshuggah forum Ive posted a link in the other bands section, about If Fire Would Fall, read what they say if your interested.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 7, 2008)

with the exception of the members that i know from this fine establishment that post on the mesh forum,i find the great majority to be a bunch of immature negative assholes who like nothing more than to flame and generally make one feel not welcome.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 7, 2008)

I find it's the same with any band specific forum, you get a lot of asstards. I would rarely, if ever, visit the forums of even my favourite bands. Hell, even the brand specific guitar forums are full of jerks a lot of the time, I can't stand the Ibanez board for example.

But then again, I find it rare to ever, ever get a forum that comes close to how awesome this one is. You guys are the best.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think they are negative but maybe a bit close minded from time to time.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 7, 2008)

yeah, and close-mindedness breeds negativity! I remember you complaining about this before Nik, just tell'em to fuck off. You're music's good, very fuckin good, it's only cos it's not br00tuhlz and tr00.

So, what did they say exactly? if u don't mind spilling...


----------



## bulb (Jun 7, 2008)

aww i love that forum, but i have been there forever since it was my very firstest!


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 7, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I find it's the same with any band specific forum, you get a lot of asstards. I would rarely, if ever, visit the forums of even my favourite bands. Hell, even the brand specific guitar forums are full of jerks a lot of the time, I can't stand the Ibanez board for example.
> 
> But then again, I find it rare to ever, ever get a forum that comes close to how awesome this one is. You guys are the best.



Ibanez board is eh alright, I just find the forum system they run to be a bit . Also like 3/5 words you write are censored whereas here I can say fuck shit cunt... 

When I went to the Mesh forum it seemed like the entire place was packed full of inside jokes everyone laughed at and I was just ?_?

Bulbinator posts there some bit though.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 7, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> Ibanez board is eh alright, I just find the forum system they run to be a bit . Also like 3/5 words you write are censored whereas here I can say fuck shit cunt...
> 
> When I went to the Mesh forum it seemed like the entire place was packed full of inside jokes everyone laughed at and I was just ?_?
> 
> Bulbinator posts there some bit though.



The mesh forum definitely has an "in"-crowd, and it's to small to have groups. over here we have enough members to have different groupings.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 7, 2008)

there's definitely certain types of people who go to certain forums, like JCF is mainly 30+ year old dudes who grew up in the 80s and the ESP forum is teenage guys with some dudes over 20 who just like posting stupid shit all day.  meshuggah's definitely a band who has a giant following of "anything but meshuggah sucks" mentality people, same deal with metallica, etc.


----------



## Wolfster (Jun 7, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> yeah, and close-mindedness breeds negativity! I remember you complaining about this before Nik, just tell'em to fuck off. You're music's good, very fuckin good, it's only cos it's not br00tuhlz and tr00.
> 
> So, what did they say exactly? if u don't mind spilling...



Just that the music was boring and that we were copying other bands too much.check the thread if your interested.(on the meshuggah forum i have already said where earlier in this thread)Dont get me wrong i dont mind constructive criticism, but their comments were just childish.

By the way Bulb if you read this and have read the thread i posted on the meshuggah forum, I think your music's awesome, was just using your style being influenced by meshuggah as an example to counter what the guys were saying.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah you are always going to get people like that everywhere, its the problem with metal sometimes, people hold stuff close to their heart, so unless its repeating what they already like, or is something that completely sideswipes them out of nowhere, they are going to complain, I'm guilty of it myself on occasion.

However, don't worry about it, every band gets the same thing from someone, you just have to take what they say with a pinch of salt, sometimes wonder if some things they have to say are valid (i.e. listen to your own music objectively and see if you can hear anything from any other bands they mentioned), but then get on with what you are doing. 

There's enough people ragging on Metallica all the time, but it doesn't stop them selling out gigs on a regular basis, and still has people interested in them after 4 albums that many people do not care for. As long as you feel you are getting what you want across with the music, then that is what matters, and if people like it or not, then thats their problem, not yours


----------



## Louseman (Jul 21, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> You have to understand, over there its going to be a high quantity of people who view Meshuggah as their favourite band, and some will expect nothing but Meshuggah clones.



No.



stuh84 said:


> Yeah, but they still worship the bands which clone Meshuggah , because its not a clone, they wont like it,



No no no no.


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 21, 2008)

ok none of u guy's can talk cos ur'e all playing crazy7string's cos of me and the bro's at the mesh forum..

i dont even like new music..


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 21, 2008)

John Vullo said:


> ok none of u guy's can talk cos ur'e all playing crazy7string's cos of me and the bro's at the mesh forum..
> 
> i dont even like new music..



What in the hell did you just say?

I'm playing 7s because of you? Ha!

There's this dude named Steve Vai that was playing "crazy7string's" before you, and I believe he's where I picked it up from.


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 21, 2008)

can u even proove that though i learne theory from a book do u even no what a chrod is


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

Obviously, you've proven that you hate spellcheck. 

And basic English grammar.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 21, 2008)

John Vullo said:


> can u even proove that though i learne theory from a book do u even no what a chrod is



I have no idea what a "chrod" is. Can you help me on that one?


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 21, 2008)

not sure what your tring to say their..


----------



## Labrie (Jul 21, 2008)

John Vullo said:


> not sure what your tring to say their..



We're basically saying you sound like a moron and you haven't made the most stellar first impression ever.


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 21, 2008)

k..


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 21, 2008)

John Vullo said:


> can u even proove that though i learne theory from a book do u even no what a chrod is






"Can you even prove that, though. I learned theory from a book. Do you even know what a chord is?"

Even put in proper English, it doesn't make any fucking sense. At least, that's the most sense I could make with it.

And yes, i can prove he played 7s before you. He kind of created the modern day electric 7 string. I'm happy you think you learned theory from a book, there's a bit more to it than Alfred's "Guitar Basix" leads to to believe, however.

A chord is three or more different notes played together to make one phrase, i.e. I-III-V, or I-IV-V, etc...


Edit: Oh, thanks for the (failed) negative rep saying "kil u :x". I'm scared.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 21, 2008)

First off, any band who blatantly rip off Meshuggah are stupid. Anyone who use 8 strings aside from Meshuggah will sound like Meshuggah. The key ain't more fucking strings, people. Nail the goddamn 6 string first. Learn some fucking theory, don't add strings and jump on fucking bandwagons.

If someone doesn't like your music, fuck 'em. You probably wouldn't like them as people anyways. Besides, do you really wan every fuck under the sun diggin' your shit? 

Forums and comment generators are a double edge sword. You get to meet like minded people, which is great. The downside is, you'll get a comment from some 17 year old cocksucker telling you that your music is shit, and you don't know how to play guitar. 

Deeds, not words. If you're gonna shit on my playing, lemme see your clip. If you're gonna bag on my band, lemme hear your mp3. If you have neither, then you can go and suck a big AIDS festering cock behind the dugout, cunt.

ACTION TALKS, BULLSHIT WALKS.

And John Vullo, if you're gonna start a fight with people, make sure you can, at the very least, spell. Because now you've made ourself look like a fucking fool, and I doubt anyone here is gonna take you seriously, as a guitarist or otherwise.

Now excuse me as I grab my 9 string which has been tuned down to a sub-bass fart, and write algebra metal, I'll call it Cuntshuggah. Playing at a street corner near you.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 21, 2008)

I love when guys like this try and bring the negativity to this forum and noone who belongs here will put up with it  i wub you guys!


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 21, 2008)

yo vullo man howz it goin man, nevr though id see u hear

ever1 liston to dis man, such great music \m/ a true imspiration, and stev vai picked up 7string guitre after watchin him jst so u no, barre that in mind

peace form meshugen forun's


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, the geniuses have multiplied.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn, I was ready to lay the smackdown on John Vullo, and it seems Doug has scorched the earth before me...

I will say something he can't, though - contribute something positive to this forum, or enjoy a nice nap to think about how to spell, and were u weant rong. Got it?

Also, while the cultural value of TubGirl is undeniable, she's not an appropriate avatar or profile pic, since a large number of our users view from work.


----------



## budda (Jul 21, 2008)

this thread made me


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 21, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> First off, any band who blatantly rip off Meshuggah are stupid. Anyone who use 8 strings aside from Meshuggah will sound like Meshuggah. The key ain't more fucking strings, people. Nail the goddamn 6 string first. Learn some fucking theory, don't add strings and jump on fucking bandwagons.
> 
> If someone doesn't like your music, fuck 'em. You probably wouldn't like them as people anyways. Besides, do you really wan every fuck under the sun diggin' your shit?
> 
> ...




 QFT


----------



## shaneroo (Jul 21, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> I find it's the same with any band specific forum, you get a lot of asstards. I would rarely, if ever, visit the forums of even my favourite bands. Hell, even the brand specific guitar forums are full of jerks a lot of the time, I can't stand the Ibanez board for example.
> 
> But then again, I find it rare to ever, ever get a forum that comes close to how awesome this one is. You guys are the best.



i agree. this forum is filled with intelligent people who are open-minded. i respect that, and that's why this is mostly the only forum i ever visit.


----------



## Shinx (Jul 21, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> First off, any band who blatantly rip off Meshuggah are stupid. Anyone who use 8 strings aside from Meshuggah will sound like Meshuggah. The key ain't more fucking strings, people. Nail the goddamn 6 string first. Learn some fucking theory, don't add strings and jump on fucking bandwagons.
> 
> If someone doesn't like your music, fuck 'em. You probably wouldn't like them as people anyways. Besides, do you really wan every fuck under the sun diggin' your shit?
> 
> ...



lol, this=fail. Everyone who uses 8s sound like Meshuggah?


----------



## EMG33 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shinx said:


> lol, this=fail. Everyone who uses 8s sound like Meshuggah?



+33


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2008)

Shinx said:


> lol, this=fail. Everyone who uses 8s sound like Meshuggah?





Not everyone. 

Does DH sound like Meshuggah? Or Ion Dissonance?


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 21, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> First off, any band who blatantly rip off Meshuggah are stupid. Anyone who use 8 strings aside from Meshuggah will sound like Meshuggah. The key ain't more fucking strings, people. Nail the goddamn 6 string first. Learn some fucking theory, don't add strings and jump on fucking bandwagons.



With all respect; 
There are a lot of artists who use 8-string and sound nothing like meshuggah. You don't have to "master" the 6-string first, one of the main reason behind the extended range is that they make it easier to play. 
Also the idea that you have to nail the 6-string first is just dumb, when are you good enough to move on to the next string then?, when you can play a boring solo in 190bpm? Is that enough qualifications or do I need to be able to play jazzchords at the same speed also ? 
I fail to see how learning music theory would help your playing, do you care to explain?


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 22, 2008)

to rap this up,,,,,, dougsteele is a douchebag,,,, this place kicks ass,,, and if you think the ibanez forum is wack go to the esp board, that place is a fucking nuthouse! filled with a bunch of playground little kid fights.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> to rap this up,,,,,, dougsteele is a douchebag,,,, this place kicks ass,,, and if you think the ibanez forum is wack go to the esp board, that place is a fucking nuthouse! filled with a bunch of playground little kid fights.



Do you know who doug steele is? Go look him up on youtube he's pretty godlike


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

Doug Steele is an egotistical fool. Good job kissing his ass.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> to rap this up,,,,,, dougsteele is a douchebag,,,, this place kicks ass,,, and if you think the ibanez forum is wack go to the esp board, that place is a fucking nuthouse! filled with a bunch of playground little kid fights.





Crazy7Stringer said:


> Doug Steele is an egotistical fool. Good job kissing his ass.



Small advice to you both, this is not harmonycentral, if you have anything to say, try doing so in a mannered fashion. You are more then welcome to disagree but there is no need for this sort of childish behavior.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 22, 2008)

edit: doublepost


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Small advice to you both, this is not harmonycentral, if you have anything to say, try doing so in a mannered fashion. You are more then welcome to disagree but there is no need for this sort of childish behavior.





dougsteele said:


> First off, any band who blatantly rip off Meshuggah are stupid. Anyone who use 8 strings aside from Meshuggah will sound like Meshuggah.
> 
> ACTION TALKS, BULLSHIT WALKS.



Sounds to me like he could take this advice as well. It doesn't matter how good you are if you talk like that.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Do you know who doug steele is? Go look him up on youtube he's pretty godlike






yeah, he is an amazing guitar player, but that dosent void the fact that ranting post was hard on my eyes, people arent awesome just because they can shred it up.

like the old saying goes "you dont have to be good to be liked, but you have to be liked to be good.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah but you would think if he can play like that he might be a little more knowledgeable than us?


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah but you would think if he can play like that he might be a little more knowledgeable than us?



Objection your honor. 
I would like to point out evidence A; yngwie malmsteen.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah but you would think if he can play like that he might be a little more knowledgeable than us?



no, i come from another entertainment profession and i can tell you that there are alot of people who are good at one thing in life and fail at every other simple task like communication and public relations


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Objection your honor.
> I would like to point out evidence A; yngwie malmsteen.



Point taken, but nonetheless, steele is a hilarious mofo.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Point taken, but nonetheless, steele is a hilarious mofo.



So are standup artist, but I wouldn't count on them to do my taxes


----------



## Nerina (Jul 22, 2008)

John Vullo said:


> can u even proove that though i learne theory from a book do u even no what a chrod is



I dont know what the hell a 'chrod' is either.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> So are standup artist, but I wouldn't count on them to do my taxes



Point taken, anyways go buy an xbox now. I want to own you in cod 4


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> if you have anything to say, try doing so in a mannered fashion.



maybe you should rethink yourself a bit? :roll:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

Crazy7Stringer said:


> It was well-mannered enough. There is no use candy coating it.


----------



## nocturnous (Jul 22, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> to rap this up,,,,,, dougsteele is a douchebag,,,, this place kicks ass,,, and if you think the ibanez forum is wack go to the esp board, that place is a fucking nuthouse! filled with a bunch of playground little kid fights.


lol it is, and they use the term "Espwn" oh such fail.


----------



## Louseman (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


>



Stealthtastic loev Doug Steele =^_^=


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 22, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> With all respect;
> There are a lot of artists who use 8-string and sound nothing like meshuggah. You don't have to "master" the 6-string first, one of the main reason behind the extended range is that they make it easier to play.
> Also the idea that you have to nail the 6-string first is just dumb, when are you good enough to move on to the next string then?, when you can play a boring solo in 190bpm? Is that enough qualifications or do I need to be able to play jazzchords at the same speed also ?
> I fail to see how learning music theory would help your playing, do you care to explain?



Not at all. You win, I lose, rawkkkk!! Like I was mad at the time I wrote that, I'm fine now, so crucify me. I don't care.


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Not at all. You win, I lose, rawkkkk!! Like I was mad at the time I wrote that, I'm fine now, so crucify me. I don't care.



lolol, mad about what? meshforum? idgi.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

Louseman said:


> Stealthtastic loev Doug Steele =^_^=



I dont love him, he can just play awesomely.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Not at all. You win, I lose, rawkkkk!! Like I was mad at the time I wrote that, I'm fine now, so crucify me. I don't care.



You are forgiven my son, the white goat of the forest forgives all sins.


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont love him, he can just play awesomely.



nah, it's generic shred. (in b4 internet tough guy "CAN YOU DO BETTER!?" remarks )


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

Crazy7Stringer said:


> nah, it's generic shred. (in b4 internet tough guy "CAN YOU DO BETTER!?" remarks )



It might be generic but doesn't mean it doesn't require effort to learn...anyways stop trolling and get back on topic


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

d00d i could play that crap when i was 12 so um lyk wow :roll:

topic? whinging, ranting, false claims/assumptions about meshforum -- okay, let's talk about those.

"people on meshforum only like meshuggah ripoffs" lololol gtfo.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 22, 2008)

Crazy7Stringer said:


> Doug Steele is the hottest man ever. Good job kissing his ass.



Am I? Why, what have done? 

And the ass kissing feels brilliant upon my bare lily white buttocks. It puts a swing in my step and a twinkle in my lil' arrogant eyes.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 22, 2008)

you guys are getting trolled so hard


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2008)

GiantBaba said:


> you guys are getting trolled so hard



Yeah by that one 7string guy, he's been warned by the mods once i wouldnt be shocked if he gets a ban soon enough.


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Yeah by that one 7string guy, he's been warned by the mods once i wouldnt be shocked if he gets a ban soon enough.



no i haven't


----------



## Lankles (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't feed the trolls. There's a good chance they're not even real.


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Am I? Why, what have done?
> 
> And the ass kissing feels brilliant upon my bare lily white buttocks. It puts a swing in my step and a twinkle in my lil' arrogant eyes.



rofl. always away with the fairies :roll:


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 22, 2008)

everyone is always talking about "how good" so and so is. how about "who is the shitiest, sloppiest guitar player on here?"

i guarantee im a crappier guitar player than 99.9% of you!

therefore i suck way harder than all of you!


----------



## Trespass (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2008)

^ This thread...


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 22, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> no, i come from another entertainment profession and i can tell you that there are alot of people who are good at one thing in life and fail at every other simple task like communication and public relations



Is this a dig at me? And if so, be more specific. So what if I'm good at communication and I fail at guitar, you don't know me.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 22, 2008)

dougsteele said:


> Is this a dig at me? And if so, be more specific. So what if I'm good at communication and I fail at guitar, you don't know me.



i wouldnt worry, im pretty retarded and i suck at guitar too.


----------



## dougsteele (Jul 22, 2008)

GiantBaba said:


> you guys are getting trolled so hard



Is trolled and rolled the same shit? Ha ha, I hate that I got sucked in..DAYUM!!


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 22, 2008)

Sweet zombie jesus, this thread needs a good dose of Zyklon B. Bans all round


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

ye ban everyone in dis thraed i think


----------



## Lamb (Jul 22, 2008)

rofl, a lot of silly assumptions in this thread.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah and only 2 out of the 9 fuckin pages are on topic


----------



## daybean (Jul 22, 2008)

what was this thread all about, putting down people? pointless and a waist!


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 22, 2008)

lolol your all twat's..

thank's for changeing my avatar's to


----------



## daybean (Jul 22, 2008)

John Vullo said:


> lolol your all twat's..
> 
> thank's for changeing my avatar's to




this guy is full of win....wait....no. i think its dog shit, yes a huge pile of dog shit.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

daybean said:


> what was this thread all about, putting down people? pointless and a waist!



no, it was just a comparison Nik noted between mesh forums and ss.org, he felt that he got unnecessary shit and was quite shocked by it, so he just reported to us about it, because that's what we do here right? it wasn't pointless at all. it has become pointless now though, thanks to a few dickless wonders ....


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

see?


----------



## daybean (Jul 22, 2008)

well, i used the word pointless to say that this will go nowhere. people talking shit like they know others, its rude .


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 22, 2008)

btw i knwo more about music than all of you's


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 22, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> no, it was just a comparison Nik noted between mesh forums and ss.org, he felt that he got unnecessary shit and was quite shocked by it, so he just reported to us about it, because that's what we do here right? it wasn't pointless at all. it has become pointless now though, thanks to a few dickless wonders ....



In a way, they completely proved his point.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

John Vullo said:


> btw i knwo more about music than all of you's



Come on man drop the act, nobody is as stupid as you, you're clearly putting it on


----------



## daybean (Jul 22, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Come on man drop the act, nobody is as stupid as you, you're clearly putting it on



i would say only half of it is an act, at best.


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

nik wolf shud cry more imo :roll:


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

what's with this fuckin :roll: bollocks!?


----------



## Crazy7Stringer (Jul 22, 2008)

DUNO M8 MITE WANNA GIMME SUM COCKNEY RHYMING SLANG WHILE UR FATHOM IT OUT K

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2008)

He's rolling. He's trolling. He's stalling for a balling. He's slumming. He's bumming. He's plannin' for a bannin'. He's cryin'. He's tryin'. He's trolling and he's rolling.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

Naren what the fuck man why arent you earning money doing that


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Naren what the fuck man why arent you earning money doing that



I ask myself that every day.


----------



## John Vullo (Jul 22, 2008)

answerrobs cos its to shit too get any money :roll:


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)

_Mod Edit: Matt, you know better. _


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 22, 2008)

If you guys want to rant to each other, take it to off-topic. From what I've seen of the "reprezentin'" from the Meshuggah forum in this thread, I'll be passing on visiting. In the meantime...


----------



## Naren (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah. 'Twas an amusing post, 'twas. 

Thanks for the coded neg rep message, John. Surprised you could spell your name right... 

Surprised these guys haven't been banned yet.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## eaeolian (Jul 22, 2008)

Enjoy your nap, Mr. Vullo. Any of the rest of you that want to join him are welcome to PM me, or get banned for behaving this way somewhere else, since this one's done.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2008)

Crazy7Stringer said:


> DUNO M8 MITE WANNA GIMME SUM COCKNEY RHYMING SLANG WHILE UR FATHOM IT OUT K
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:



Bye.


----------

